# Sata Anschluss Kaputt - Reparatur möglich ?



## squall (3. November 2007)

*Sata Anschluss Kaputt - Reparatur möglich ?*

Ich habe mir, beim Öffnen des Gehäuses, das Sata Kabel verdreht und dann, beim abnehmen der Gehäusetür, sämtliche Festplattenkontakte, meiner "250 Gig Diamond Maxtor 21 - Sata 1-platte" verbogen und davon einen kleinen Kontaktstift abgebrochen ! 

Die Mechanik der Festplatte läuft noch und gibt es dadurch noch eine Möglichkeit, einen Anschluss zu löten oder neu legen zulassen ? Oder muss ich den Verlusst hinnehmen ?


----------



## SkastYX (3. November 2007)

*AW: Sata Anschluss Kaputt - Reparatur möglich ?*

Ob du das Löten kannst wage ich zu bezweifeln, wenn du nicht das nötige Werkzeug und Erfahrung hast.
Kannst höchstens versuchen beim Hersteller eine neue Elektronik zu bekommen.
Allerdings ist es häufig günstiger eine neue Platte zu kaufen.


----------



## xrayde (3. November 2007)

*AW: Sata Anschluss Kaputt - Reparatur möglich ?*

Du könntest versuchen Dir bei Ebay ein kaputtes/gebrauchtes LW zu besorgen das vom S-ATA-Anschluß her identisch ist.

Dann lötest/schraubst Du das hinten ab und tauscht beides gegeneinander aus.

Dafür bedarf es aber an etwas Geschick.


----------



## squall (3. November 2007)

*AW: Sata Anschluss Kaputt - Reparatur möglich ?*

Danke, werde mich melden wenn es geklappt hat !

Ps mitlerweile ne andere Lösung gefunden, verbinde dabei die Sataanschlüsse eines Satakabel mit draht und löte diese am Kabel danach an die abgebrochenen / verbogenen kontakte der Festplatte !


----------

